
Ask HN: What should be the next letter in FAANG? - roland35
Facebook, Apple, Amazon, Netflix, Google.  What should be the next letter in the FAANG acronym?
======
azhenley
Microsoft is a trillion dollar tech company.

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/25/18515623/microsoft-
worth-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/25/18515623/microsoft-
worth-1-trillion-dollars-stock-price-value)

~~~
tcbasche
FAMANG?

------
kgraves
S for Stripe

------
calewis
Why is alibaba not in there?

